# Good reviews



## mike3one (Mar 8, 2012)

I am sure that like many people on this site including myself have had doubts about purchasing gear or have been ripped off.  I know I have.  So when I found iron magazine I approached it with skepticism but also hope.  
I am writing this to let everyone know that they put put their skepticism and doubt aside if they are looking into or purchasing from Samson.  I contacted him, and received prompt replies.  No B.S., he answered the questions I had, sent me his current gear list with instructions and I made a purchase.  I made the purchase on a Thursday or Friday (I can't remember for sure) and received my order on the following Wednesday. Less than a weeks time.  Not sure if  you all agree, but that is prompt service!  Samson, thank you and I plan on making other purchases in the future and referring my friends to you.

Thanks!

Mike3one


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*mike3one* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome to IM 

Don't post T/A times and other sensitive info in open forum


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 8, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Welcome to IM
> 
> Don't post T/A times and other sensitive info in open forum



X2 


Lots of good sponsors here.


----------



## charley (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Mar 8, 2012)

welcome


----------



## CEM Store (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Kimi (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello!!


----------



## brazey (Mar 9, 2012)

I love our sponsors. Welcome to IronMag!


----------



## Buff C (Mar 9, 2012)

welcome there are some good guys on here


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## 69grunt (Mar 11, 2012)

Yo whats up!!!!


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 14, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  I am glad you found someone you can trust.


----------



## Rawpowder (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome


----------

